# تركيب الرخام نصائح من اللمسة الذهبية



## فرى مسوقة (24 سبتمبر 2020)

عند تركيب الرخام احذر التالى نصائح من اللمسة الذهبية 0555230860





أى وحدة سكنية لا تصلح للسكن إلا بعد الانتهاء من تشطيبها وتركيب السيراميك أو الرخام فى أرضيتها، ويقدم المهندس محمد مجدى، صاحب مكتب توريد وتركيب وتصدير الرخام، نصائحه لكل صاحب وحدة سكنية يرغب فى استخدام الرخام:





1- الرخام مادة طبيعية، يتم استخراجها من المحاجر، وتقطيعها وتجهيزها للاستخدام.





2- الرخام درجات وأنواع، والمصرى يضم 10 أنواع لكل منها مزاياه وأسعاره المتفاوتة، فهناك رخام الجلالة ويضم 3 أنواع «سادة، وفص، وحُمرة»، ورخام الصنى وسيلفيا، وبيليشيا وفيليتو، هذه الأنواع كلها من اللون البيج، أما نوع الفليسكا، فهو نوع جديد من الرخام لونه روز.





3- عند تركيب الرخام فى الأرضية، تتفاوت أسعار متر التركيب وفقاً لنوع العمل، فهناك «الدرج أو السلالم، والأرضية، والحوائط»، ويعد تركيب الرخام على السلالم هو الأرخص، بينما تركيب الحوائط هو الأغلى.







تركيب رخام دبي وتركيب سيراميك دبى  وفني تركيب سيراميك دبي و تركيب صحى بدبى و تكسير و ترميم فلل دبي وترميم فلل دبي و تركيب جبس بورد دبي  و فني تركيب جبس بودر دبى و تركيب فورسيلنج دبي و تكسير وترميم منازل بدبي  و ترميم منازل بدبي  و ترميمات المنازل فى دبى و ترميمات الفلل فى دبى








4- تتفاوت أسعار التركيب وفقا لنوع الرخام، فتركيب رخام الجلالة السادة للدرج تتراوح تكلفته بين 50و 65 جنيهاً، أما فى الأرضيات فيصل إلى 95 جنيهاً، أما بالنسبة لتكلفة تركيب رخام الجلالة من نوع الفص، فإنها تصل فى الأرضية إلى 85 جنيهاً، وفى الحوائط إلى 110، وتزداد تلك التكلفة فى رخام البريشيا لتصل فى تركيب الدرج إلى 120 جنيهاً، وفى الأرضية إلى 140 جنيهاً أما فى الحوائط 170 جنيهاً.





5- يفضل العملاء أن تكون مساحة الرخامة 50 فى 50سم2، على عكس الفنادق التى تفضل أن تصل الرخامة الواحدة إلى 60 فى 60 سم2، بينما المساحة السائدة والموجودة بكثرة فى محال الرخام 40 فى 40سم2.





6- الشقة ذات ال100 متر، تأخذ أسبوع عمل من عامل تركيب الرخام.





شركات صيانة المنازل فى دبى و صيانة عامة بدبى وشركات تشطيبات في دبى و شركات صيانة المباني فى دبى و ترميم واجهات المبانى بدبى و شركات مقاولات في دبى و عامل بلاستر دبى  






7- هناك مشاكل كثيراً ما تحدث بين أصحاب الوحدة السكنية، وصاحب محل الرخام نتيجة وجود فروق بين الألوان، على الرغم من أن الرخام خامة طبيعية ولا يوجد رخام موحد اللون سواء كان مصرياً أو مستورداً، ومهما بلغ ثمنه، فالرخام المستخرج من «تربيعة واحدة» تكون درجاته مختلفة ولو اختلافا بسيطا.





8- عند شراء الرخام يجب التأكد من عدم وجود شقوق بالرخامة الواحدة ولو كان شقاً بسيطاً، أو حفرة بسيطة، لأنها مع مرور الوقت ستؤدى إلى كسر الرخامة.





9- لابد من شراء الرخام من ورشة موثوق فيها، لأن الرخام الخام والمستخرج من المحاجر يتم قصه بالورش والتى تقوم بلحمه، وقصه، لذا يجب التأكد من جودة القص واللحام، حتى لا تفك هذه اللحامات مع الوقت.





شركات دهان في دبى و صباغ فى دبى و شركات صبغ في دبى و صباغ رخيص فى دبى و دهان رخيص دبى و تركيب صحى الشارقة و تركيب سيراميك الشارقة
تركيب رخام الشارقة و تركيب رخام ارضيات الشارقة و ارخص مقاول تركيب رخام الشارقة 







للمزيد من الخدمات 





طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© - طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط³ظٹط±ط§ظ…ظٹظƒ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط§طµط¨ط§ط؛ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆطµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط±ط®ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظˆط±ظ‚ ط¬ط¯ط±ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆط³ط¨ط§ظƒ ظˆظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھ




​


----------



## menna151096 (26 سبتمبر 2020)

*استمتع بافضل تجديدات لصيانة الحمامات بعجمان*



 استمتع بافضل تجديدات لصيانة الحمامات بعجمان مع0507172540 الجوهرة الملكية 





تُعدّ الأدوات الصحية من الأمور الأساسية عند تجهيز أي بناء معماري، وتعود أهميتها إلى ما يلي: توفر السرعة والراحة في إنجاز أعمال النظافة العامة. التخلّص من الفضلات بطريقة صحيحة، وصحية، وآمنة للبيئة، وبما يتلاءم مع الحياة المعاصرة.



تجديد حمامات بعجمان و اعمال سباكة وصرف صحى فى عجمان و سباك بعجمان و اعمال سباكة فى عجمان و أعمال البلاستر فى عجمان و عامل بلاستر فى عجمان و شركات مقاولات عامة بعجمان و شركات صيانة عامة بعجمان


تختلف أنواع الأدوات الصحية حسب آلية استخدامها، والفائدة المرجوة منها، ومن أهمّها وأكثرها استخداماً ما يلي: المغاسل: تُصنع المغاسل من مادة الخزف المصقول أو البورسلان، ويتمّ تثبيتها في المنزل عادةً على جانب الحائط أو وضعها داخل إطار خشبي لإضافة منظر جماليّ. أحواض تنظيف الأواني (المجلى): ويتم صنعها من مادة فولاذية لا تصدأ (ستانلس ستيل)، أو من الخزف المصقول، أو من المادتين معاً، وتختلف أشكال أحواض تنظيف الأواني عن بعضها شكلاً ونوعاً، فمنها ما يكون بحوض واحد ومنها ما يكون بحوضين، وتشترك جميعها في توافر فتحات لتركيب خلاطات الماء، وفتحه لتصريف الماء الفائض.

سباك دبى و أعمال السباكة والصرف الصحى بدبي و عزل وصيانة حمامات فى دبى و شركات تركيب رخام فى عجمان و بناء حمامات سباحة فى عجمان و تركيب ورق حائط بعجمان  و تركيب ورق جدران بعجمان و تركيب سيراميك فى عجمان


أحواض الاستحمام (البانيو): تُصنع أحواض الاستحمام من الحديد السكب المصقول أو من مادة البلاستيك المقوى، وأحياناً يتمّ بناؤها وتجهيزها حسب رغبة الشخص، وتختلف من حيث الشكل فمنها ما هو طولي ومنها ما هو دائري، ومنها ما هو على شكل مربع. المراحيض: تُصنع المراحيض من الخزف المصقول أو من السكب المصقول، وهي على أشكال وألون وأنواع وأحجام مختلفة، وتقسم إلى نوعين أساسيين: المرحاض الشرقي، والمرحاض الغربي. الشطافات: تُصنع الشطافات من الخزف المصقول أو البورسلان على شكل حوض بيضوي مثبت عليه مرش ماء لخروج الماء النظيف وفتحات يخرج منها الماء المستعمل لبقاء الحوض نظيفاً. المباول: تصنع المباول من الخزف المصقول أو البورسلان، وهي ذات أشكال مختلفة، تُستخدم للتخلّص من الفضلات السائلة، وتُستخدم بكثرة في الفنادق والحمّامات العامة.



تصليح وتركيب جميع اعطال الكهرباء فى عجمان و كهربائى منازل بعجمان و كهربائي فلل بعجمان و كهربائى منازل وفلل بعجمان و فنى كهرباء بعجمان و ترميم منازل وفلل فى عجمان و ترميم حمامات سباحة فى عجمان و تركيب كربستون فى عجمان و تركيب غرف نوم فى عجمان و تركيب طابوق فى عجمان و تركيب حجر فى عجمان







للمزيد من الخدمات 
ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظ‡ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© 0507172540 - ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ظˆطµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ†طھط±ظ„ظˆظƒ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط*ظ…ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط³ط¨ط§ط*ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ظ…ظ„ط§ط*ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظˆط³ط¨ط§ظƒط© ظˆطھط±ظ…ظٹظ…ط§طھ ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ظˆط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ طµط¨ط؛ ظˆط¯ظ‡ط§ظ†ط§طھ ط¨ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھ
​


----------

